# 1999 Force 40hp tilt relays



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

I need to replace the relays for the tilt on my 1999 40hp Force. the numbers on the ones on the engine are marked, Hella 12V 4RD 960 388-32. would anyone know a type and part number that I could repalce them with other than Hella. thanks v8


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

u can take them apart and sand them down just like a set of points u may have to do it twice a year but it will work give mae a call at 937 217 0332 make sure we are talking about the same thing


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

lark, it was nice talking to you on the phone, thanks for the help

v8


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

happey i could help


----------



## Raines (Jan 28, 2005)

v8 i've got a 95 40hp force it doesn't seem to spit much water out even running full tilt. does yours spit constently? i don't have any complaints about my motor it runs very strong it just seemed odd to me.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

they dont have the stream like the bigger moters


----------

